# Spotlight on Silves



## ferragudofan (Feb 12, 2011)

thought you might be interested in my latest blog post - which is about the beautiful city of Silves..
I wanted to start a new series called 'Spotlight on...' where I visit an area and spend some time there trying to get a more in depth view... mainly for those people travelling on holiday or new to an area - or those who just fancy a day out somewhere new... with lots of photographs and information....
:starsmile:
so where would you recommend I travel to next?
Castle, Cathedral, cobbles and Medieval charm ? Spotlight on Silves | Algarve Blog


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

If it's not just the Algarve then BUDDHA EDEN . Jardim da Paz . Garden of Peace is a good day out, improves every year and if your into wine on the same estate as Bacalhôa Vinhos de Portugal


----------



## ferragudofan (Feb 12, 2011)

thanks! I think I will have to start travelling further afield - that looks a wonderful place to visit - perhaps I'll have to combine a mini holiday to Lisbon with a trek further north!
thanks for the recommend...


----------

